# Einzelne Zeichen aus String entfernen



## Slizzzer (13. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ist zwar mehr ne VBA-Frage, aber ich stell sie mal hier:

Ich erhalte nach dem Import in Excel/Access einer DB-Tabelle eine Tabellenzelle mit dem Inhalt

1,00*0,5h/6

Mich interessiert aber nur die 0,5. Unter PHP gibbet ne Funktion stristr(). Sowas ähnliches suche ich unter VBA. Damit könnte ich in 2 Schritten den "Müll" aus der Zelle entfernen.
z.B. erstmal ab dem * in eine neue Zelle schreiben, dann ab dem "h" den Rest löschen.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Orakel (13. April 2005)

Hi Slizzzer,

Versuchs doch mal mit

Instr(String, Zeichen) um die Position des Zeichen zu suchen
Left$(String, Length) um die linken Zeichen zu verwenden
Mid$(String, Position, Length) Um einen beliebigen mittleren Teil eines Strings zu extrahieren

ach ja und vor allem benutze doch einfach die Online Hilfe. Denn dort steht alles genauestens beschrieben (oder bin ich heute einfach nicht gut drauf)

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Slizzzer (14. April 2005)

Heiliges Orakel!



> ach ja und vor allem benutze doch einfach die Online Hilfe.



Wenn ich da nicht schon mit experimentiert hätte, würde ich hier nicht fragen. Wenn jeder in der Onlinehilfe die Lösungen finden würde, wäre dieses Forum leer.

Aber egal, experimentieren wir weiter.


----------



## Orakel (14. April 2005)

LOL Slizzzer,

Du hast ja recht, und ich hab mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass Du zur genaueren Syntax der von mir erwähnten Anweisungen die Onlinehilfe contaktieren solltest, da ich nicht die ganze Litanai hier posten wollte. Sorry, wenn ich Dir auf die Füsse gestiegen bin.

Gruß
ein zerknirschtes Orakel


----------

